# KG snubbed from All NBA Team



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

he only puts up 22/13/4 and people forget how brilliant he is, scoring in the post, grabbing rebounds, running an offense, playing defense, etc. 

instead worse players like 'melo and marion who still cant match KG who is having an "off" year get All NBA 3rd team.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Very embarrassing day for the NBA.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Didn't even make 3rd team. Shows how much the NBA values it's players. Instead of giving the players who deserve the award, they hand them out to the players who are in, for the most part, playoff races. What a joke, a player should not be judged on the rest of their team. What a joke, they give him the humanitarian award and forget about him, because, oh look the playoffs are on.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This is absolutely ludicrous. :no:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> he only puts up 22/13/4 and people forget how brilliant he is, scoring in the post, grabbing rebounds, running an offense, playing defense, etc.
> 
> *instead worse players like 'melo and marion who still cant match KG who is having an "off" year * get All NBA 3rd team.


Maybe if KG carried his team like Melo did and got his team into the playoffs like Melo did he would have gotten more consideration for the 3rd Team. 

Plus who cares about this stupid "Award" the only thing that matters is Rings and I'm sure if KG commented on it that is what he would say. A bunch of old white dudes handing out meaningless awards couldn't be more meaningless to players like KG.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

KG is an amazing player. Melo deserved to be on the third team. I really miss the rivalry between the wolves and the nuggets.

hopefully the minnesota organization does something, especially now that we have reggie evans to go along with fransico elson. that series should be hilarious.

seriously though. that trade with the celtics was crap. you sucked a contract when you had an expiring one in kandi. Banks and Davis and Jaric.... hmmm

Next year Id start McCants, and hopefully you can get Morrison, Aldridge or Gay. Ideally it would be nice to see you get Morrison. And sign Joel Przybilla


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> *I really miss the rivalry between the wolves and the nuggets.*


It was a good one!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is pathetic... way too much emphasis is being put on team success for all the nba awards now.
not even being on the third team is absolutely absurd.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> this is pathetic... way too much emphasis is being put on team success for all the nba awards now.
> not even being on the third team is absolutely absurd.


 
your absolutely correct, when in the hell did we all start equating winning with being any good?

get back to the playoffs. you freakin have KG, if he is all that and a bag a chips, then it shouldnt take much of a supporting cast to compliment him. Between the draft and this summer, if your organization cant get it done.... heads should roll


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> your absolutely correct, when in the hell did we all start equating winning with being any good?
> 
> get back to the playoffs. you freakin have KG, if he is all that and a bag a chips, then it shouldnt take much of a supporting cast to compliment him. Between the draft and this summer, if your organization cant get it done.... heads should roll


there is only so much one player can do for team success, look at the supporting cast, look at the management..... .then look at the management AGAIN!! mchale has done a terrible job building a team around garnett... there is absolutely no way carmelo had a better individual year than KG did... these are personal achievement acolaides, team success should have very little to do with them.
swap melo and Kg's supporting cast's and garnett would be in the playoffs... i 100% guarentee he would.
he's not in control of the managing of the team, and therefore his personal awards should not be denied because of team (or lack of) success.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> Between the draft and this summer, if your organization cant get it done.... heads should roll


The organization hasn't got it done for years. The reason why we don't see this more often is because bad organizations rarely get players like Garnett.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Every one of the forwards on all three teams are or were in the playoffs. KG had a better individual season. KG sat the last few games out, his name hasn't been mentioned in forever, he was out of sight, out of mind. I wonder how many voters just forgot about him, I know that he had a much better individual season than Melo. Melo got into the playoffs because he doesn't have to do everything. He has to score, but the blocks/boards come from Camby, the assists/steals Miller. KG does them all at the highest levels, not to mention Camby and Miller score. Our team sucked, we didn't make the playoffs, Denver did, hence Melo makes 3rd team.

I would LOVE that rivalry again, we need a nasty player down low for that to happen, maybe Pryzbilla, he dishes it to KG more than Elson, ironic and awesome if they were on the same team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I would LOVE that rivalry again, we need a nasty player down low for that to happen, maybe Pryzbilla, he dishes it to KG more than Elson, ironic and awesome if they were on the same team.


I've always wanted to put Camby and KG in the same uniform.... guys would just run the paint.
and i think your right about the playoffs thing with KG being missed, which really sucks considering they are individual awards


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't really care if team wins influence this vote, no big deal. It's not like McHale would offer KG up for Carmelo or Big Ben, but just for 05-06 Carmelo might be easier to give accolades to.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Maybe if KG carried his team like Melo did and got his team into the playoffs like Melo did he would have gotten more consideration for the 3rd Team.
> 
> Plus who cares about this stupid "Award" the only thing that matters is Rings and I'm sure if KG commented on it that is what he would say. A bunch of old white dudes handing out meaningless awards couldn't be more meaningless to players like KG.


Heads down, Melo has carried his team to the playoffs, all right, but at the end he sulked. Is that how a star carried his team that far in the playoffs? Ok.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> *I've always wanted to put Camby and KG in the same uniform*.... guys would just run the paint.
> and i think your right about the playoffs thing with KG being missed, which really sucks considering they are individual awards


Your wish is Denver's command.

This trade checks out on Realgm.com Trade Checker.

Denver trades:
Ruben Patterson
Kenyon Martin

Minny trades:
Kevin Garnett

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

That might just finally be the trade that breaks McHale's contract! :clown: 

Denver lines up:

Miller / Boykins / Hodge
Maggette (traded for Nene in 3-team deal involving Chicago or Atlanta) / Buckner
Melo / Kleiza
Garnett (nut puncher) / Najera / Evans (nut grabber)
Camby / (Whoever for backup)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Your wish is Denver's command.
> 
> This trade checks out on Realgm.com Trade Checker.
> 
> ...


Way to go. 

Why don't you take Kiki's spot?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Way to go.
> 
> Why don't you take Kiki's spot?


I guess you failed to see all the dancin' bananas!

Your post is part of the reason why I'd like to get the rivalry going again...that is if Minny can get back any shread of decency. j/k.

Nuggets need major retooling too. Division favorite next season has to be Utah as bad as that sounds.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You have too much dreams goin' on in that head of yours. Of course, this is reality and it wouldn't happen.

I'd love to see rivalry going again. Northwest is one embarrassing divison, and they needs some serious changes.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> You have too much dreams goin' on in that head of yours. Of course, this is reality and it wouldn't happen.
> 
> I'd love to see rivalry going again. Northwest is one embarrassing divison, and they needs some serious changes.


I think everyone in their right mind knows that trade would NEVER happen. I was just responding to the post above that stated a desire to see Camby and KG in the same uni.

No way would I advocate trading Camby just like Minny fans would never advocate dealing KG especially for garbage that is Kmart and Ruben Sandwich.


What was with all the talk of KG not being motivated by the media. They really want to see him get dealt, but I don't think there is a real possibility of that happening, not unless McHale has a helicopter pad on top of his house to escape the rioters that will be awaiting him as soon as the ink dries.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Denver isn't all that far away. I like their roster, minus KMart, once they deal him, maybe get another scorer, they just might be set.

T'Wolves are a looooooonnnnnnnnng wayz away from being a top team again, they need to take two huge steps this offseason. A major trade, and a great draft (they have four picks, two high second rounders).


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Heads down, Melo has carried his team to the playoffs, all right, but at the end he sulked. Is that how a star carried his team that far in the playoffs? Ok.


At the end, 'Melo always sulks. Sucks, too :wink:

Seriously, I'm beginning to wonder what the criteria are for some of these awards. It all seems to be so subjective, with each voter having his/her own determination for what constitutes a legitimate candidate.

In my little world, no way is Kevin Garnett not All NBA. How can they _not_ see this man as worthy of that honor? Forget team success; isn't this supposed to be an individual honor?

And to whomever said Garnett probably doesn't care about such things, I'd be willing to wager that's not so. Garnett seems to be a very proud man, and from what we've seen in the past, he doesn't suffer insults well. If the only people giving out these awards are "old white guys," then those're the guys whose opinions matter.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Timmons said:


> Division favorite next season has to be Utah as bad as that sounds.


Sounds lovely to me, actually. :biggrin: Time to make Stockton, Malone, Hornacek and Sloan proud again.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Timmons said:


> Your wish is Denver's command.
> 
> This trade checks out on Realgm.com Trade Checker.
> 
> ...


That's just icky. The only thing that saves it is the hope that the bananas mean it's a joke.

Patterson and Martin are both worthless humans and long-past-their-prime players. Even were they twice what they are now, the two together aren't worth Kevin Garnett.

But you're right: That trade might well cost McHale his job, if not his life. At the very least, he takes Isaiah's crown away from him--the one for Lousiest General Manager of All Time.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> At the end, 'Melo always sulks. Sucks, too :wink:
> 
> Seriously, I'm beginning to wonder what the criteria are for some of these awards. It all seems to be so subjective, with each voter having his/her own determination for what constitutes a legitimate candidate.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!! That is what I am always trying to emphasize that, this is all about individuality. It should not count as a success of each team a player is playing for. Too bad, nobody seems to care what I am trying to explain, that's too sad.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> That's just icky. The only thing that saves it is the hope that the bananas mean it's a joke.
> 
> Patterson and Martin are both worthless humans and long-past-their-prime players. Even were they twice what they are now, the two together aren't worth Kevin Garnett.
> 
> ...


You know sometimes a banana could mean they're bragging or something. That's how I see it sometimes. 

I would NOT want a scrub who is worth $84 millions, for a worthy player with worth well over $100 million. It *does NOT * matter because a player still can play to their potential while another cannot.

Just edited - my bad


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

when melo one ncaa championships at the end he really sucked. good call. ill tell you what, melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> when melo one ncaa championships at the end he really sucked. good call. *ill tell you what, melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett.*


Can you kindly elaborate why?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett.


i dis-agree completely, exluding possibly the last minute or 2 of a close game


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> ill tell you what, melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett.


lol


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

is there someone i can email..? this is riduculous. how does 22/13/4 and 52% from FG NOT get you all nba 3rd team?!.. cmon... 52% is his career best.. this is absolutely crazy.. im so pissed off.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> is there someone i can email..? this is riduculous. how does 22/13/4 and 52% from FG NOT get you all nba 3rd team?!.. cmon... 52% is his career best.. this is absolutely crazy.. im so pissed off.


im sure there would be someone u could email, but they are the same morons who didnt vote for him in the first place.
its hugely dis-appointing for the nba IMO, and especially the wolves fans


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett.


He does? Odd....I've watched many Wolves games and many Nuggets games, and that doesn't seem to be true. 'Melo's clutch, no doubt about it, but overall defenses are still much more likely to pay attention to Garnett--with good reason.

Laurie


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> when melo one ncaa championships at the end he really sucked. good call. ill tell you what, melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett.


Maybe, but only in the sense they never LEFT KG and guys like Griffin and Jaric shot open 3's.

And what are you trying to say with the first "sentence"?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> And what are you trying to say with the first "sentence"?


lol was thinkin the same thing


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> *when melo one ncaa championships at the end he really sucked. * good call. *ill tell you what, melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett*.


WTF? I have no idea what that was supposed to mean....
You can't be serious on the 2nd part.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

that's a joke, Melo is a good player, but he is in no way in KG's class.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Remember the times Melo was being pwned by our Trenton Hassell in 2004 first round? Man, great times! :laugh:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Remember the times Melo was being pwned by our Trenton Hassell in 2004 first round? Man, great times! :laugh:


one of the many reasons i like hassel, and want to keep him around for next season


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

oh yea i forgot about that.

a lot of times they would just post hassell and iso. he'd do his thang. 12 pts given every night.. 

hassell owned melo .. haha


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> one of the many reasons i like hassel, and want to keep him around for next season


Unless he got traded, he got like 3 or 4 years remaining here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Unless he got traded, he got like 3 or 4 years remaining here.


yeh i know, and the contract may be a little long... but there was talk of trading him and personally im against it.

theres only 4 players from this season i despirately want back next season and they are KG, Mccants, Hassel and Banks.
everyone else to me is expendable.

hassel is just too valuable, good perimeter defense is hard to find, and his offense came along pretty well this season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> when melo one ncaa championships at the end he really sucked. good call. ill tell you what, melo draws more attention from defenses than garnett.


That's right, you knew you are wrong on this one. That explains a lot because you didn't even try to come here and explain the real reason why. Unless noted, you're so wrong.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> this is pathetic... way too much emphasis is being put on team success for all the nba awards now.
> not even being on the third team is absolutely absurd.


ummm... wow. 



Guess bball isnt a team game anymore.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

VeN said:


> ummm... wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess bball isnt a team game anymore.


its a team game of course, but the championship is the biggest thing in the nba and it is what teams strive for.
the all nba teams are for the best players in the league... and KG, with or without the team success should have been at the very least on the third team with the personal season he had


----------

